
Ask HN: Should You be coding a client-side open source in ES6? - lookupmobile
Most browsers (including many old Android&#x2F;iPhones) still do not fully (or even partially) support ES6 features such as destruction, arrow functions, native promise etc, 
so people who do not use stuff like Babel on their js bundle files will not be able to use it on their production environments..
======
nostrademons
Code in ES6, but run it through Babel yourself before publishing it. npm
provides a 'prepublish' hook so you can do this automatically.

------
smt88
Yes

